# Affordable Wedding



## loveforver (Aug 20, 2018)

Hi Everyone,
Any advise for an affordable wedding in Melbourne?
What we should prepaire for wedding?
Thanks guys!!


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

I have heard of pop-up weddings becoming a thing as an affordable option. That's something to look into!


----------

